# Montare HDD di rete

## Barb0ne

ho montato un hdd di rete ovvero un HDD ethernet della Iomega, il montaggio non mi ha dato problemi e neppure la configurazione in linux

Quello che volevo capire è cosa viene fatto esattamente con il comando per montarlo :

mount -t smbfs -o nomeutente=(user),password=(pass) //Iomega-123ABC/NetHDD /path/to/mountpoint

la parte per mè oscura è quella che riguarda :

-o nomeutente=(user),password=(pass)

visto che l'hdd di rete non richiede passwd e che se li metto a casaccio il disco viene montato ugualmente.

Chi potrebbe darmi delucidazioni su questa parte del comando di mount e cosa implica ?

Grazie Corrado

----------

## neryo

 *Barb0ne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mount -t smbfs -o nomeutente=(user),password=(pass) //Iomega-123ABC/NetHDD /path/to/mountpoint
> 
> Chi potrebbe darmi delucidazioni su questa parte del comando di mount e cosa implica ?
> ...

 

Scusa ma il comando nn l hai scritto tu? Se non hai particolari restrizioni su utente e password lo puoi togliere... per il resto cmq basta che dai un occhiom a man mount.  :Wink: 

----------

## Barb0ne

Non intendevo tutto il comando mount, solo la parte che rigurda mone ut e passwd

-o nomeutente=(user),password=(pass) visto che se lo tolgo non  me lo monta

il resto lo capisco pure io

----------

## tuxer

Beh semplicemente la -o sta ad indicare le opzioni specifiche di un certo tipo di mount (in questo caso smbfs), non c'è molto da capire mi sembra...

----------

## Barb0ne

Come posso fare per montare automaticamente all'avvio che metto in fstab ...

o non và messo lì

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Barb0ne wrote:*   

> Come posso fare per montare automaticamente all'avvio che metto in fstab ...
> 
> o non và messo lì

 

quando l'hai montato fai un cat /proc/mounts, prendi la riga che ti interessa e la sistemi a dovere dentro fstab. niente di più  :Smile: 

----------

## Barb0ne

Grazie proprio quello che volevo sapere

Ciao Corrado

----------

## Barb0ne

Ho aggiunto questa riga

//discocasa/NetHDD      /mnt/discoc     smbfs           rw,nodiratime,nosuid,nodev,uid=0,gid=0,file_mode=0744,dir_mode=0755 0 0

e sembra funzionare correttamente, solo che durante l'avvio di linux mi chiede una passwd perchè sto montando una risorsa di rete , la cosa strana è che sia che io dia la passwd che non la dia me lo monta correttamente.

Ora le domande sono 2 :

1°  perchè ?

2° come faccio a fare in modo che non mi chieda la passwd durante l'avvio di linux ?

Grazie

----------

## .:chrome:.

man smbmount...

prova ad aggiungere un "guest" nelle opzioni

----------

